# Gutter Cleaning



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got a 45 degree dimensional shingleroof attached to a screen enclosure. Gutter in the middle.

The gutter needs to be cleaned, I'm too old to climb a roof anymore so I'm looking for somebody to clean the gutter (65' or so).

I'm guessing a harness and ropesis a good idea...

Thanks,

Jim

492-4407


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic92160-55-1.aspx


----------

